# Xanthe - October 2009 to October 18, 2012 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Xanthe was a very lucky lucky baby. A bunch of babies being given away as snake food. The owner was very happy I would be taking them in as pets, or seemed to be. I worked on a transport, got CCH involved, squeezed an address out of the guy and time to get the babies. Then it began. Chelle called and said there was no such address. They were driving around Hamilton trying to call the guy to get the correct address but there was no answer, they discovered there was a South and North version of this road but the other side was a store…more sigh. So after waiting in Hamilton they left and went home. All weekend we tried to get a hold of this guy. It was soo frustrating, and so nerve-wracking. Chelle on the Monday managed to get a hold of a woman who lived there, and she said this guy gets drunk all weekend long and was probably passed out. The addresss was waaaaay off, but she said come and get them so the babies were saved!

Sooo tiny, so young to be away from Mama. 

And here is where Xanthe’s story begins…in pictures.


































Xanthe moves in with the Big Girl (and Theo) crew










Xanthe loved her wheel from the beginning










Due to a set of unfortunate circumstances Xanthe left me to be adopted out, but while there, her previously sweet family started beating her up, until she had stopped eating and was scared of everyone around her. I needed a young rat for my newest snake momma Althea and she and Xanthe were perfect for each other. 










They then joined the halfie boys for about 6 months until they became too rough for much gentler Althea. Then those 2 were introduced to the Tube Girls who also ended up too much for poor Althea, and she went on to the Oldies, and Xanthe stayed with the feisty girls.

26 months and looking like a thug who wants her treat LOL










29 months










Xanthe reunited with her halfie boys when they became ill and feeble.










Stealing Marsky’s puff!










By this time tiny Xanthe has lost a lot of friends, and has gained some new “friends”…mammary tumours  She’s practically sits on her belly she’d lost her hind end mobility so much, but she STILL rumba’d in her wheel. She was active and somehow even with all these issues she got everywhere she wanted to go up until the last day.

Lying on her side getting a lovely scratch...mmmm










Loving life and corn!










For a short while, Xanthe and Tyr had a love affair before he had to leave us suddenly.  










And then she took little old Loki under her wing for their last week. 

One last ear rub










One last stroke










And I let my big-eyed beautiful girl go on to reunite with the many rats that left before her.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't even know what to say. Terribly sorry for your losses. Your rats are so fortunate to find their way into your love & care! Hugs!


----------



## RatGirl06 (Oct 19, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was such a pretty girl and was lucky to find you.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sending as much peace your way as I can. What a beauty....play hard healthy and free over the bridge little girl.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She was such a cutie. Be proud you gave her such a good life. She looks so happy.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry lil spaz may she play hard at the rainbow bridge!


----------

